
2020 Ig Nobel Prize Winners - mellosouls
https://www.improbable.com/ig-about/winners/#ig2020
======
mellosouls
Ars coverage for a more readable summary:

[https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/09/bellowing-
alligators...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/09/bellowing-alligators-
and-frozen-poop-knives-the-2020-ig-nobel-prizes/)

